# What parts of your solving style are you proud of?



## Johan444 (Aug 23, 2011)

Proud of:
-Using u-turns and D-turns effectively during cross in CFOP
-R2 instead of R2'-turns to pair up F2L-pairs in the U-layer
-My lettering memo "method" for corners

Not proud of:
-Lack of tricks during F2L
-My fingers feels clumsy during solves, cannot control the cube properly


----------



## Genesis (Aug 23, 2011)

Proud of
-Blockbuilding F2L
Not proud of
-Lack of look ahead


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 23, 2011)

Proud of:
Turn slow and smooth.
Optimise my solutions (most of the time!)
My M slice fingertricks which I use fairly effectively.
My weird angle for Roux table abuse in one handed 
Heavy use of weird tricks like E moves or Fw Bw, wide turns in general.
And S moves.
I always go for the most efficient way, even using non matching blocks on occasions.
Rarely use cube rotations.

Not proud of:
When I get fingertricky solutions, where it would be much faster to do fast fingertricks than optimise, I can't exploit them well due to slow turning.
I can't execute algorithms fast. My CMLL takes three seconds on average.
My LSE is generally locky because I turn too fast. I simply need to work on actual turning in general; my lookahead and optimisation is fairly good.
Too many F or B or S or E etc turns is not especially fast to execute so that could be a bad thing too.

Edit: wow I didnt expect my post to be that long :/


----------



## AndreasFrom (Aug 23, 2011)

Proud of:
Lookahead with CFOP
Getting 20 seconds nonlucky single with CFOP after not using it for ~3 months (kinda off-topic...)
Forcing skips -skills

Not proud of:
Bad lookahead with blockbuilding methods
Sometimes overcomplicated crosses


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud --
Fairly quick learning of new concepts
Being able to find a new alg for something nearly every time I mess one up, and then forgetting it after the solve

Not Proud --
Being unable to turn the cube fast at all
Not doing well throughout the whole solve if my cross takes too long


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud of my fast speed and TPS.

Not proud of my shotty look ahead.

Average 16.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud of TPS and lookahead

Not Proud that I suck at M slices (lol irony)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2011)

Lookahead and stuff.


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Proud of TPS and lookahead
> 
> Not Proud that I suck at M slices (lol irony)


 
I dont see how you are bad at them.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud of: Fast and sloppy turning style.
Not Proud of nothing


----------



## aaronb (Aug 24, 2011)

To be honest, I am proud of little, minus being sub-20, but that is not part of the solve.

I have an inefficient cross + F2L and have a slow OLL and PLL. I guess I must look ahead pretty well, to be sub-20 considering I am slow at my algorithms and am inefficient.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cross on top.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm proud of my sloppy fingertricks, slow turning, and bad look ahead.
I'm not proud of my 13.34 average 10 of 12.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 24, 2011)

Average: 15 - 16

Proud:
My solves' fluidity.
My fairly efficient solutions (for speedsolves; I don't do FMC).
The ability to compromise during solutions, rather quickly (when I feel like solving by layers, I just use FreeOP, and I don't like being too systematic). Especially helps during hard cases. 

Not proud:
Fail TPS.
Occasional pausing, especially in my second block.
I suck at executing algorithms; my CMLL is my second-slowest part of my solve (next to second block). 
Somewhat poor lookahead, unless I turn _really_ slowly. This is mainly why my second block sucks.
Often too lazy to practice. 

P.S.
It's not really that I'm "Proud" or "not proud" on these aspects, it's just I'm most satisfied with them relative to the other parts of my solving.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 24, 2011)

My TPS isn't too bad.

Not Proud:
Look Ahead
Recognition
My choppy style.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud of...? Improving.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 24, 2011)

Fingertricks, tps, and lookahead.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud of: Edge pairing

Not proud of: Centers


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 24, 2011)

Proud of: High TPS, and slightly better lookahead than before.

Not Proud of: Movecount. I'm doing an experiment, and it seems I'm around 70 normally: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GZKVnduNkNnQkEtWjBRWFc1dG9vMUE&hl=en_US#gid=1


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 24, 2011)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Proud of: High TPS, and slightly better lookahead than before.
> 
> Not Proud of: Movecount. I'm doing an experiment, and it seems I'm around 70 normally: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GZKVnduNkNnQkEtWjBRWFc1dG9vMUE&hl=en_US#gid=1


 
You need to switch the X and Y axises of that graph


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of:
Wow.... not much actually. I guess I'm proud of:
- some of my blockbuilding tricks that I found on my own (L u L' u' L' and L U' L u L u' L2 both to solve FR) (R' F R F' R' U' R and R2 u' R2 u R2 both to solve BR).
- when I see an elegant, non-obvious X-cross solution.
- being fully white/yellow color neutral

Not proud of:
Slow turn speed
Wristy bad habits from years ago that I can't seem to break
Look ahead is not pro-level
Can't really multi-slot the last two pairs
Not great at edge orientation management during F2L
Not being fully color neutral
Lock-ups (arg!)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of:
Fun memo system for BLD
Finding some cool executions/fingertricks for some algs (might make some vids)

Not proud of:
Not having the TPS to make use of cool fingertricks (I've only sub-1'd 3 PLLs)
Sucking at lookahead


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> I dont see how you are bad at them.


 
I compare myself highly to Thom and Big Green when evaluating my solves. My M moves look like crap compared to them.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of:
TPS, algorithm execution, axis rotation of square-1, and the small amount of cube rotations I do.

Not proud of:
Sloppy look-ahead, slow cube rotations, not so good alg recog. on the 3x3, my sloppy cross skills.

average:15-19.5


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 27, 2011)

proud of nothing

not proud of everything


----------



## nccube (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of:
Sub4 LL
Knowing at least 2 algs for each PLL
Using cool tricks in F2L
Having sub1'd every PLL at least once in my life

Not proud of:
x' rotations during F2L to look for pieces


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 27, 2011)

nccube said:


> x' rotations during F2L to look for pieces


 
Cross on left?


----------



## y235 (Aug 27, 2011)

avg - sub20

Proud of:
Using ZZ 
good lookahead
knowing cool algs to force OLL Skips

Not Proud of: 
slow TPS
My bad Guhong


----------



## nccube (Aug 27, 2011)

No. It's just that instead of doing y rotations to look for the pieces, I do x'. That's why I'm not proud of it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of:
-Cross on Left
-Move efficiency
-Cool LLs. Using CLL/ELLs sometimes.
-Good 2x2x2 Layers.

Not proud of:
-Turn speed.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of:
Cross on F and B lotttt of the time. Fun finger tricks, guys.
E moves and x' rotations and wide turns, oh my! (But seriously, my F2L's unorthodox.)

Not proud of:
My fail J-perm recognition.
How I'm practically stuck with a crappy blind method xD


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of:
Good at cross with little practise
Fast PLL recog

Not proud of:
Lack of lookahead
Inefficient F2L


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 27, 2011)

Proud of: Nothing

Not proud of: Everything


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 28, 2011)

Low f2l movecount, color neutral, good cross.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 28, 2011)

Proud of
Quick inspection and quick cross
Oll recognition

Not proud of 
Slow turning speed
Pauses during more complex f2l cases


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 29, 2011)

proud of: the m slice turns

not proud of: failing to memorize 1st block, terrible CmLL recognition


----------



## asportking (Aug 29, 2011)

Proud of:
F2L lookahead (even though it's only average compared to other people)
Pll recognition

Not proud of:
Cross (takes like 3 seconds, just because of all the awkward finger tricks)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think my OLL recognition/execuction is pretty nice.

not proud of my crossed.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 1, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> How I'm practically stuck with a crappy blind method xD


 My first bld method was similar to the one you use, I think.


----------



## jskyler91 (Sep 1, 2011)

Proud of :
Quick learning speed (Average 16 after 7 months)
Quick oll and pll speed (all sub 2, 15 sub 1.5 plls, 2 sub 1 pll, most oll sub 1.5)
Ability to stop bad habits

Not Proud of:
Poor cross (barely able to do it blindfolded)
Cross to f2l transition. 
Bad F turns


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 1, 2011)

Proud of: 
Being color neutral
PLL recognition
My V perm 
M slice finger tricks

Not proud of:
Lack of/really slow improvement 
Pointless turns in solve
Not planning the cross entirely (only sometimes xD)


----------



## photoworks (Sep 2, 2011)

I did not try this game yet.... but know thinking to go for it


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Proud of: Edge pairing
> 
> Not proud of: Centers


 
After today's practice session, I am changing this.

Proud of: lolno

Not proud of: Centers, edges


----------



## Erzz (Sep 3, 2011)

Proud of: Turn accuracy, COR
Not proud of: Look ahead inconsistency, G-perms


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 3, 2011)

Proud of: TPS and YouTube channel
Not Proud of: My averages, my singles, my videos, my sc2 play, my BM towards nubs/trolls, and cheese-prevention.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 3, 2011)

Proud of : F2L, best in my country
Opposite Color Neutral
Edge Control
F2L TPS

Not proud of: 
Slow OLL & PLL recog and algs.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Proud of: F2L, big cubes

Not proud of of: my LL is half of my solve.


----------



## yoyokidify (Sep 3, 2011)

proud of: nothing

not proud of: slow tuning, rubbish times, bad look-ahead, my oll and pll is realy slow, my cross is bad, and my f2l is bad

that sums it up


----------



## Talon2461 (Sep 3, 2011)

Proud of: My PLL execution for everything apart from G perms as well as my turning speed

Not proud of: My bad look ahead and too many rotations during my solve as well as random lock-ups


----------



## xRIOSxx (Sep 3, 2011)

Proud of: 
very fast last layer. 
rather unorthodox finger tricks. 
Guessing, occasionally I'll assume certain cubie positions and do the algorithm without checking, based on where i saw the cubie earlier in the solve. Most of the time my judgement is good and it makes my times much faster. 

Not Proud of: 
Clumsy, fumble the cube sometimes and fingers slip 
mixed bag f2l, sometimes its incredibly fast, sometimes its slow.


----------



## jrb (Sep 3, 2011)

Proud of:

Lookahead
My sub-1 cross
Being color neutral

Not proud of:

My tps in my LL


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 3, 2011)

Im very proud of my controll over 3cycles in general


----------

